# How far do you travel to work?



## Fromtherough (Nov 20, 2015)

How far do you travel to work and how long does the journey take you?A week ago we received notice that my office is going to close in a few years time. Luckily I'm likely going to be able to transfer to an office about 50 miles away, however this is not guaranteed and redundancy is an option, though probably only if I turn down a move. Remote working is not an option apparently. 
However, I'm concerned with the time the commute will take. Public transport links to the new office from my home is poor meaning the journey will take approx 90 mins there and 90 mins back. I've been up to the new office this week for meetings by car and the journey ranged from 70 mins to 140 mins depending on traffic. With a young family at home moving closer to the new office isn't really an option. The travelling this week took it out of me and made me realise I've got a massive decision to make. Being out of the house for this amount of time each day would mean I'd see very little of my 3 year old daughter through the week. However, I need to work and the comments on Bladeplayer's thread hit home a bit. I'm spoilt at the minute as I can leave my house and be at my office in 6 minutes. Is this length of daily journey common?


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 20, 2015)

Why is moving not an option ? If staying where you are is your only option you are going to be miserable travelling after one day.

some how there has to be a compromise. look to move with an open mind would be my advice.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2015)

when i worked in the city, about an hour door to door at least, on a good day.

Now 30 sec, in fact i can fall out of bed into my office


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 20, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Why is moving not an option ? If staying where you are is your only option you are going to be miserable travelling after one day.

some how there has to be a compromise. look to move with an open mind would be my advice.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, there is a chance the traveling would get to me. However, moving is definitely not an option. My wife works locally. Our family and friends are all close by. Our parents look after our little girl while we are at work and take her to nursery etc. This wouldn't be possible if we were to move. Plus other factors like more expensive house prices would mean our lifestyle would be further impaired if we were to move.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 20, 2015)

An 80 mile round trip for me I've done it for 13 years now


----------



## Odvan (Nov 20, 2015)

86 mile round trip every day. Could be less but would take longer.

Journey time can range between 1hr and 1hr 45. The former is generally if I go in at weekend, the latter is the worst case scenario for a 'normal' day. Needless to say I love it when it's school holidays but the winter months can be a nightmare.

It recently took me 2hrs to go 9 miles. I detoured back home at the first opportunity but these occurrences are a rarity.

I guess I don't sell it well but only you can weigh it up with the additional costs versus static income, unless there's assistance from your employer in whatever form that maybe (package/fuel card etc).

I've often thought about taking a wee drop in salary to work closer to home and therefore negate any losses but I'm fortunate in that I love my job and so I class the commute as worthwhile. 

Last year I chose not to apply for a job that would have meant a minimum 2hr 20min commute, despite the opportunity of a 35% increase in salary. Some things are worth far more than money, sanity being one.

My advise to you would be if you LOVE your job and have the option to continue as normal and you can afford the increase costs in fuel, insurance (mileage) and can hack 3-4 extra hours of your day disappearing for the greater good, then stability is not to be taken for granted. 

However, if your redundancy offering is worthy enough of consideration, coined with a confidence of finding alternative work in the same sector (that you know you can 'breeze') then this can sometimes be a step to a better life. I appreciate that this may seem the riskier option but referring back to Bladeplayer, things worked out ok, despite some time of apprehension and without knowing all the facts, perhaps Christmas might have a lesser focus on the spend.

Its tough mate but your gut feel will probably be the right one. Either that or your missus will make the decision for you .

I hope that's been useful - good luck matey.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 20, 2015)

26 miles each way, but on very busy roads.

It takes around 35 minutes with no traffic, but usually takes me 45-50 minutes.
If it's particularly bad it can be over an hour.

I hate it, and that's in a car I love driving.

10% of my waking day doing something I don't want to do and not being paid for it. What's to like?


----------



## gregers (Nov 20, 2015)

when i was a subby,i used to do 12 hourd graft then travel a couple of hours each way.young mans game to be honest,you burn out extremely quickly.

now it takes me under 15 mins and its about 4 miles and been doing it for over 15 years.happy days,wouldnt want to be a subby now chasing work.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Nov 20, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			when i worked in the city, about an hour door to door at least, on a good day.

Now 30 sec, in fact i can fall out of bed into my office

Click to expand...

Lucky sod, I need to walk down the stairs and along the hall - Office Door :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 20, 2015)

As daft as it may seem would a motor bike help ?

to cut down time.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 20, 2015)

My trip is a long par 4, maybe a short par 5.

That'll be driver, 3 wood, pitch on, sink the putt for 3 points. Get in! 

I used to do 15,000 - 20,000....


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 20, 2015)

I was handed a home working contract a few years ago now so I don't need to go into the office. The office is 30 mins away on a good day (42 mile round trip) when I do go in. Our company was acquired by another last October and they recently announced that our old company office is closing in Q2 next year. For those office based employees affected , they need to consider commuting to the new company office which is a pig to get to. About 1-1.5 hours away with crappy public transport links. I feel sorry for those that will be forced to seek alternative employment.

I guess they will be offered redundancy.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 20, 2015)

Depends on the customer, nearest is 10 miles, furthest 300+ miles. Usually do around 50,000 miles a year.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 20, 2015)

About 45 miles each way. But I drive half, get train the rest.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 20, 2015)

23 miles each way by bike
26 miles each way by car.

bike takes me 1hr 20 dependant on wind and my legs working
car takes me 45-55 mins so the bike is a no brainer.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 20, 2015)

Either downstairs for a coffee then back upstairs to my office or to London which is about 2 &1/2 hours each way.

Hopefully not for too much longer.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 20, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			As daft as it may seem would a motor bike help ?

to cut down time.
		
Click to expand...

50 miles is probably a bit far for this? Ideal in the summer but in the winter you can't do it. I first got a bike when I started work on the other side of Oxford, reduced my commute from 1hr (for 10 miles!) to a consistent 25 minutes regardless of traffic. But then the firm moved to Uxbridge, exactly 50 miles door to door. The bike worked continued to work superbly until the winter weather set in but then it became apparent that no matter how much I spent on boots and gloves, I still couldn't feel my hands and feet by the end of the trip! And you do need those on a bike, for braking and that kind of thing ... . 

Right now I work from home, have done for 7 or 8 years. My commute is about 30cm! Desk is in a corner of the bedroom, Mrs Comma is up and out to her work at 6:30am most days so never any conflicts with her wanting the room. Get up late, check email, wander down for coffee and breakfast.

For the OP, I would say that the journey times you're describing are too long. I lasted for about a year commuting to Uxbridge after giving up on the bike and switching to a car, driving 90 minutes each way. My employer even gave me a pay bump to cover the costs, so I wasn't out of pocket, but when you're giving up 3 hours of your day every single day it gets you down. However, to each their own, it's just a question of weighing up the money/job/enjoyment/home life and working out the balance. One of my regular playing partners works in the city as a tax consultant, so has 2 hours each way with a 10 hour working day in between. He loves his job and is at partner level, so puts up with it. And earns a lot more than me! Personally I would rather earn a little less and have the life at home, I do regret a little that I was working as a consultant and so always away when our second boy was in his pre-school years.


----------



## Lump (Nov 20, 2015)

Depends on the site. This week was Macclesfield (1.5 hours), next week I'm in Norwich (3.5hours).
Thankfully in my trade, shifts are not as long as a normal working day, but done at antisocial hours with lots of driving done at the worst possible times (2-6am when your body is screaming at you to go to sleep)

If I where in your position, I'd be using that time to locate another job closer to home. I've done the whole commuting thing and I'd personally never do it again, no matter of pay or job.


----------



## Grogger (Nov 20, 2015)

260 miles each way. Work in Portsmouth and travel home every weekend. On a good day can do it in just over 4 hours. Good days don't come very often so normally takes anything between 6-8 hours


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 20, 2015)

If I've got a week in the office its Redcar to Blyth every day. If it's during rush hour it takes up to 2 hrs, but around an hour outside of rush hour. We moved away from Middlesbrough in the late 80's, returning 7yrs ago. Best thing we ever did. Opportunities for advancement were slim on Teesside. Making the decision to leave was a tough one but I'm glad we did.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 20, 2015)

1 mile from work and the golf course is 1.5 miles in the other direction.


----------



## jdpjamesp (Nov 20, 2015)

Fromtherough said:



			How far do you travel to work and how long does the journey take you?A week ago we received notice that my office is going to close in a few years time. Luckily I'm likely going to be able to transfer to an office about 50 miles away, however this is not guaranteed and redundancy is an option, though probably only if I turn down a move. Remote working is not an option apparently. 
However, I'm concerned with the time the commute will take. Public transport links to the new office from my home is poor meaning the journey will take approx 90 mins there and 90 mins back. I've been up to the new office this week for meetings by car and the journey ranged from 70 mins to 140 mins depending on traffic. With a young family at home moving closer to the new office isn't really an option. The travelling this week took it out of me and made me realise I've got a massive decision to make. Being out of the house for this amount of time each day would mean I'd see very little of my 3 year old daughter through the week. However, I need to work and the comments on Bladeplayer's thread hit home a bit. I'm spoilt at the minute as I can leave my house and be at my office in 6 minutes. Is this length of daily journey common?
		
Click to expand...

90 mile round trip for me. I leave at 7am and get there just before 8 most days. If I leave 10 minutes later I'm not there until almost 9am. On the way home it takes anything from an hour to 2 depending on traffic. The only saving grace is that I work at home on Mondays and Fridays.


----------



## StevieT (Nov 20, 2015)

My daily commute is about 6 minutes door to door. I am very lucky.

Before my current role I was travelling a lot and I can honestly say it was the worst job I ever had. Even though I took a slight pay drop and lost the company car the fact that I can be home in just over 5 mins is worth more to me (and my family)

Appreciate not everyone is so lucky. 

To me, however, I think the times you've mentioned are just not doable. You'll burn out, mate.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 21, 2015)

As i said before I'm 80 mile round trip for a 12hr shift when I'm on days i leave at 4.45 and don't get him till 7pm the only other alternative is to work offshore and i can't be bothered with that nowadays


----------



## rickg (Nov 21, 2015)

About 10 seconds as I work from home unless I'm in Prague/Germany/Spain/France/insert random European country


----------



## shewy (Nov 21, 2015)

Um around 4280 miles according to google. I work in Angola


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2015)

About 3.5 miles away. Saturday or Sunday it doesn't take long to get there at all.
Monday to Friday it's hell. Only one realistic route (A259 coast road) which is total gridlock, like driving in London.
New controversial link road being built at the moment, which "should" (should) ease the congestion a little, but the jury is out on that one.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 21, 2015)

Another home worker so about 10 yards to my office. Worked from home for years, does have it's downsides but the quality of life you get is fantastic. Especially if you have a child.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2015)

20 mins to the office - do a lot of work at Heathrow and in a couple data centres and they can take an hour


----------



## Rooter (Nov 21, 2015)

My office is in my garage about a 4 second walk from my kitchen. Occasionally in London which is 90 minutes to the office, or most frequently I travel within Europe. I cover Benelux, central and Eastern Europe so spend a lot of time at Heathrow!! I probably have 5 trips a month, sometime more.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 21, 2015)

8 miles for me in the car, usually about 25 minutes, or about 13 miles on the motorbike which takes about the same time.  Used to be 22 miles, which only took 22 minutes unless the A3 was screwed.


----------



## ADB (Nov 21, 2015)

Would flexi-time work for you? Start early early and leave early would beat the traffic.

My view is that redundancy should be a last resort, especially if you don't mind the company you work for. Yes, the commute would be harder but not unrealistic against the typical commuter - especially those on the train into London from where I live.


----------



## Val (Nov 21, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Either downstairs for a coffee then back upstairs to my office or to London which is about 2 &1/2 hours each way.

Hopefully not for too much longer.
		
Click to expand...

Something to tell us bud?


----------



## chippa1909 (Nov 21, 2015)

About 250 yards walk to work. Or 350 in forum yardages...:rofl:


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 21, 2015)

3 minutes there and 5 minutes back


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 21, 2015)

Approx 12yds from my side of the bed to my office chair, about 15 secs.

It takes me longer to walk to the kitchen and make a cuppa


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 21, 2015)

50 mile round trip for me. Good day 45 minutes and a bad day 90 minutes. Have to use the 3 main motorways M5,M4 and M32


----------



## louise_a (Nov 21, 2015)

used to drive 30 odd miles to work, when I started doing the trip in the early 80s it took me about 50 minutes. By the time I stopped doing the trip it had gone up to 90 mins.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 21, 2015)

Like Smiffy I drive to work on the A259 but have the benefit of a 15 minute run through an area of Outstanding Natural Beauty. Can get busy in the summer when the tourists arrive and the winter can be tricky over the hills but I wouldn't swap it for anything. Done with long distance commuting for ever.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Nov 21, 2015)

About 30 mins there, 40 back in the teatime traffic. Full length of Blackpool promenade each way, well.. now the season has finished!


----------



## GG26 (Nov 21, 2015)

Had 17 years of a 23 mile commute along 'A' roads, which rarely took over anything other than 30-35 mins as I was heading against most of the traffic.  They shut the office and I got relocated to one just 7 miles away, but in the middle of the city.  Now takes anything from 20 to 45 minutes depending on the traffic.

I would have thought that anything more than an hour would be difficult on a long term basis.


----------



## DCB (Nov 21, 2015)

Used to travel across to either East Kilbride or Uddingston from Midlothian, a nightmare nose to tail journey across the M8. Eastkilbride also entailed the Bellshill Bypass and the A725 up to East Kilbride, Morning run could take between 1hr and 1hr 30mins and the evening return could take as long as 2 hrs if the Edinburgh City Bypass was stuffed.

Eventually decided enough was enough and found another job. Too much commuting time certainly doesn't help a harmonious home life. Missed too many parents nights, school shows & concerts. Those things you can never get back.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2015)

About 10 miles (and 25 minutes by car) or five stops and then a twenty minute walk by train


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 21, 2015)

arnieboy said:



			Like Smiffy I drive to work on the A259 but have the benefit of a 15 minute run through an area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.
		
Click to expand...

You don't touch Hastings then mush????


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 21, 2015)

Varied over the years from a 3hr round trip to 100yd walk, now it's 15 mile by car or 13 mile on bike during the summer.


----------



## JustOne (Nov 21, 2015)

If someone offered me Â£100K to commute to London and back (ie: at least 3 hours wasted every day) I'd ask them for Â£40K and only work Monday and Tuesday :thup:


----------



## hovis (Nov 21, 2015)

A guy on my watch who's just retired planned to sell his house and move to spain.   10 months before he retired he got a stupid price on a Spanish house and baught it early.   For the last 10 months of his career he travelled from spain to Birmingham for 4 days then back to spain for his 4 days off!!!! Feck that!


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 21, 2015)

Hastings - where's that? I am from the posh side!!


----------



## Piece (Nov 21, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Another home worker so about 10 yards to my office. Worked from home for years, does have it's downsides but the quality of life you get is fantastic. Especially if you have a child.
		
Click to expand...

+1 to all of the above.


----------



## grumpyjock (Nov 21, 2015)

In the car on a busy day 17 miles around 45 mins, on the bike 35 mins and if an early shift 30 mins in the car. but if you get hit by a lady driver 6 months and a lot of pain.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 21, 2015)

Ten mins walk to the station, 40 on the train into Town, ten mins walk at the other end.

So an hour each way. 

Pretty standard London commute I'd have thought, but pretty much everyone here seems to take a lot less.

The only saving grace is I get a mile and a half walking as daily exercise and I listen to podcasts on the train.

But I certainly won't miss it come the retirement.


----------



## gregers (Nov 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You don't touch Hastings then mush????


Click to expand...

even the seafront isnt beautiful.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 22, 2015)

Today's commute is 309 miles, and 7 hours, inc. a ferry trip. Interviewing in Ireland this week, and sneaking my bats along for 9 holes


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 28, 2015)

A few more details have emerged from my employer. They will cover my additional travel expenses to the new office for 5 years. Either per month or by a one off lump sum. No bump in salary though. They would also consider contributing to relocation costs, but as mentioned previously this isn't really an option for me. I've been travelling to the new office every day for 2 weeks now and the journey isn't becoming any more bearable. One night took almost 3 hours to get home due to a bad accident, with an average journey taking about 90 mins. 
Thanks for the replies above. I have to say I'm a tad jealous of those that work from home or that only have to make an occasional visit to the office. I've tried to go down this route but it isn't an option my employer would consider.
From some of your comments I can see that doing this type of commute over a long period of time can be draining and also impact family life. Neither of which are ideal. I would hate to look back in 10 years time and realise I wasn't around much while my little girl is growing up. You can't get that time back. However I suppose you have to weigh it up against having a decent job, especially in today's climate. 
It's a bit of a worrying time but also exciting as I genuinely don't know which way I'm going to go yet. Luckily I've got a few years to think about it and plan before my current office closes.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you have to do 9 to 5, or could you do an early start/early finish. That'll give you family time in the evening.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 28, 2015)

3.5hrs a day for me from Wokingham to London Victoria, if everything works - normally it is coming home if it goes wrong on the trains. 17 minute walk, 1 hr to Clapham, change trains to Victoria and 8 minute walk. We are probably moving next year to Euston/ Regents Park area so will need a new plan for the Paddington line - the obvious route is drive to Twyford (10 minutes), 30 minute train to Paddington and 3 stops on tube - potential journey around 75 minutes, so a 30 minute improvement - but when I checked it out I found that there are no spaces for car season tickets at Twyford - or Maidenhead!! So plan C is probably walk to Wokingham and train to Reading - then change and fast train to London!!


----------



## AMcC (Nov 28, 2015)

I am another of the home workers, takes me the time from the kitchen after breakfast to the office upstairs.  I am also self employed so never have the need to go to head office for meetings.


----------



## Scoobiesnax (Dec 2, 2015)

Live in Canvey Island; office located in Enfield Lock (just off A10, inside the M25).  Must be about 40/45miles single way journey depending on route taken.  Work in construction so hours are long 7:30am - 5:30pm (try and get in for 7am and leave at 5pm). Mornings are fairly easy as long as the M25 is behaving itself so the journey time is between 55mins -1hr10mins; Evening journey is bloody diabolical - can take anything from 1hr30mins to 2hrs.  The A12/A127 and A13 are carparks after 5pm.

Just put myself in a good mood now for the journey home!! :rant:


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 3, 2015)

Good Lord !!!!

Life is for living. Have a look at yourselves!!!! Sit down, assess your finances. Do you really need to have that brand new car? Do you need the top TV package with all the movies/sport etc? How much on the latest Nike/addias/UA stuff? What a month on a mobile phone!!!!!? Iphone9 for HOW MUCH????? Jesus I could go on and on. Stop chasing the dream!!! Your kids will only end up doing the same, if fact probably already are. You've bought them what phone now????????? On how much a month????


----------



## Rooter (Dec 3, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Life is for living. Have a look at yourselves!!!! Sit down, assess your finances. Do you really need to have that brand new car? Do you need the top TV package with all the movies/sport etc? How much on the latest Nike/addias/UA stuff? What a month on a mobile phone!!!!!? Iphone9 for HOW MUCH????? Jesus I could go on and on. Stop chasing the dream!!! Your kids will only end up doing the same, if fact probably already are. You've bought them what phone now????????? On how much a month????
		
Click to expand...

Need and want are two very different things. Aspiration is another. I want to provide the best for my kids so i work hard. OK i am lucky when it comes to an actual commute, but as i posted ages ago, one week i can be home every day, take the kids to school and the next week i will be in a hotel in Europe somewhere all week. Its balance, you get out what you put in.

If you are happy to settle for mediocrity then fair do's. I however want my kids to go to uni without crippling themselves financially, have a nice holiday or 2 and drive a decent motor thats parked up outside a nice house.


----------



## Fromtherough (Dec 3, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Good Lord !!!!

Life is for living. Have a look at yourselves!!!! Sit down, assess your finances. Do you really need to have that brand new car? Do you need the top TV package with all the movies/sport etc? How much on the latest Nike/addias/UA stuff? What a month on a mobile phone!!!!!? Iphone9 for HOW MUCH????? Jesus I could go on and on. Stop chasing the dream!!! Your kids will only end up doing the same, if fact probably already are. You've bought them what phone now????????? On how much a month????
		
Click to expand...

'Life is for living' is a nice mantra to go by. As long as you can afford it. Not much use if you can't afford to do anything to 'live life'. At 36 years old I've still got the majority of my working life ahead of me and with a young family to provide for I certainly need to work. Whether that is just down the road or thousands of miles away, that fact remains unchanged. I also want the best lifestyle I can afford for myself and my family and make no apologies for that. I work hard so why not have nice things? What that has to do with how long it takes me to get to work though I'm struggling to fathom.


----------



## Wayman (Dec 4, 2015)

11 mile for me


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been blessed with commutes.

The first was a 10 min bike ride through a wood and a field, the next two 10-15 mins in a car with little traffic.

My current one is the worst, should be 15 mins but traffic makes it 30.

Some guys at my work commute over 60 minutes on busy roads and they have young families, no idea how they do it.


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 23, 2016)

Fromtherough said:



			How far do you travel to work and how long does the journey take you?A week ago we received notice that my office is going to close in a few years time. Luckily I'm likely going to be able to transfer to an office about 50 miles away, however this is not guaranteed and redundancy is an option, though probably only if I turn down a move. Remote working is not an option apparently. 
However, I'm concerned with the time the commute will take. Public transport links to the new office from my home is poor meaning the journey will take approx 90 mins there and 90 mins back. I've been up to the new office this week for meetings by car and the journey ranged from 70 mins to 140 mins depending on traffic. With a young family at home moving closer to the new office isn't really an option. The travelling this week took it out of me and made me realise I've got a massive decision to make. Being out of the house for this amount of time each day would mean I'd see very little of my 3 year old daughter through the week. However, I need to work and the comments on Bladeplayer's thread hit home a bit. I'm spoilt at the minute as I can leave my house and be at my office in 6 minutes. Is this length of daily journey common?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an update since my first post. For the last 10 months or so I've been making semi regular trips to the new office as more and more meetings are held there. Average journey time is 1 hr 20 mins each way. On the days I've had to travel I often missed being back home in time to even read my daughter a bed time story. Didn't take long to fathom this wasn't for me going forward. 

As I mentioned previously my employer was willing to pay my travel expenses for 5 years in either a lump sum or via my wages each month as well as making a contribution to relocation costs. All very reasonable. However, moving was a definite no no and there would be no general bump in salary. At one point it looked like they would consider home working but back tracked and decided against that as an option.

The result of this is that despite joining direct from uni and having been there for 16 years I decided to move on. I managed to secure a new job, on promotion, with a 20 minute commute door to door which I start next week. Home working is an option up to 3 days a week and the new firm are paying to kit out a room in my house. The time effectively wasted travelling each day was just not worth it. Almost 3 hours a day on top of my working day tipped the scales of the work/life balance too far in the wrong direction. For me I worked out life is too short to waste being stuck in traffic to miss out on your family growing up.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 23, 2016)

Onwards and upwards, good thing it's working out for you and I wish you well in the new job.

 In my day employers generally were reluctant to allow dads to see school sports day, the nativity play etc etc and I realised how much of my son growing up work got in the way of, I now hope to see this through my grand children but you never get back what you miss!


----------



## Midnight (Oct 23, 2016)

Fromtherough said:



			Bit of an update since my first post. For the last 10 months or so I've been making semi regular trips to the new office as more and more meetings are held there. Average journey time is 1 hr 20 mins each way. On the days I've had to travel I often missed being back home in time to even read my daughter a bed time story. Didn't take long to fathom this wasn't for me going forward. 

As I mentioned previously my employer was willing to pay my travel expenses for 5 years in either a lump sum or via my wages each month as well as making a contribution to relocation costs. All very reasonable. However, moving was a definite no no and there would be no general bump in salary. At one point it looked like they would consider home working but back tracked and decided against that as an option.

The result of this is that despite joining direct from uni and having been there for 16 years I decided to move on. I managed to secure a new job, on promotion, with a 20 minute commute door to door which I start next week. Home working is an option up to 3 days a week and the new firm are paying to kit out a room in my house. The time effectively wasted travelling each day was just not worth it. Almost 3 hours a day on top of my working day tipped the scales of the work/life balance too far in the wrong direction. For me I worked out life is too short to waste being stuck in traffic to miss out on your family growing up.
		
Click to expand...


Really happy that things are sounding as though it will all turn out ok in the end mate.
I have been lucky with my work and have managed to be there for most of my young families life's so far.


----------



## Lambchops (Oct 24, 2016)

50 mile each way to the office, takes about 40 min door to door. I only go in twice a week as I wfh the rest


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 24, 2016)

Normally work from home.  If I have to go into the office it's 2,1/4 -2,1/2 hours D2D each way,


----------



## Kellfire (Oct 24, 2016)

About a mile - 15 minutes if I walk, 5 minutes if I drive and park up as close to work as I can.


----------



## kerber0s1983 (Oct 24, 2016)

mines about 2 hours each way and 60 miles each way. Live just outside Peterborough and work in central MK.

Been doing it for about 3 months as the company closed our office and everything moved over, cant move as my wife has a good job locally and its a lot cheaper to buy houses here than MK!

If i went by train its only 12 minutes longer, but have to go Down to London and the back up to MK - so not worth it!


----------



## User62651 (Oct 25, 2016)

Has varied over the years, now I commute less than 1 mile to Office which is perfect, worst was my last job which was about 26 miles but took 40 minutes door to door. Commuting is such a waste of life.....and expensive, necessary evil of course for many. A short commute say up to 15 minutes I think is ok as it can be a way to unwind a little, radio on, windows down, get your head/thoughts together.


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 25, 2016)

I work from home, but have to go to head office in Reading every so often. I also travel to the US a fair bit. I must say, I do miss working from home when I am away. WFH isnt for everyone, but if you can make it work, its a fantastic perk.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Oct 25, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			50 mile each way to the office, takes about 40 min door to door. I only go in twice a week as I wfh the rest
		
Click to expand...

That's quite good for that distance. Takes me about 25-30 mins for 11 miles, can be 40 mins after work if I time it wrong. I don't have all the connectivity I need at home but can work around that on occasion so it's a useful option now and again. I do prefer the office if I'm honest though. I'd say I'd do an hour max. Once went for an interview and aimed to get there for 8:45 despite the interview being at 11 to check the traffic situation. I got there at 9:15, asked myself if I could do that journey every day and decided to ring them and withdraw. Work/life balance is a big thing for me.


----------



## 351DRIVER (Oct 25, 2016)

Work from home and have done for a long time, the last time i was forced to wake due to a company schedule was around 8 years ago.

Working from home should be everyones goal (If you have a nice home working environment)  spending 5 to 20 hours a week going back and forth is my idea of hell and INSANE.

My commute consists of, if i want to work outside, i move a table and chair into the garden

I know people who work in London who do over 2 hours each way, 5 days a week.. are you fn mad?


----------

